# Cross Creek Resort Branson



## gravityrules (Sep 23, 2006)

Does anyone know how the Cross Creek Resort in Branson is progressing?  From on-line info, it seems to be in the early phases of development.  The website mentions a clubhouse, tennis courts, pools, etc.  We were at Holiday Hills in May (which I think is just across 76) and I remember seeing the commericial strip center from 76 but I didn't realize there was a resort development further off the main road.


----------



## JLB (Sep 24, 2006)

Me neither.

In addition to the dozen or so really big projects around Branson, there are tons of these little ones, probably in the tens of millions of dollars each.  I think it's all synergistic, the big ones encouraging the little ones, so that the whole is much beigger than the sum of the parts.

There is a lot going on here.



			
				gravityrules said:
			
		

> I remember seeing the commericial strip center from 76 but I didn't realize there was a resort development further off the main road.


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 24, 2006)

*Cross Creek Resort*

Anyone have any photos 
that they can share/post
.


----------



## gravityrules (Sep 24, 2006)

Is it unusual to have a 4 BR luxury home in the middle of a planned residential development as a timeshare?  Holiday Hills seems to be a mixture of timeshares, condos, and residential but the timeshares seem to be the majority of the development and it's fairly easy to tell the timeshares from the private residences.  It sounds as if the timeshare properties at Cross Creek will be in the minority and will be similar to the high end private residences in the development.

Here's a couple of other links on Cross Creek:

http://www.crosscreekcommunities.com/

and from TUG:

http://www.tug2.net/news/rci/060620_CrossCreek.html


----------



## JLB (Sep 25, 2006)

My gut feeling, somewhat based on how long they have taken to get so little accomplished, is that with everything else that is being developed right now, this development will have an uphill battle, perhaps one they do not win.

For instance, the Branson Landing is not far away, with it's high-rise condos and much better location.  That is just one of many.


----------



## JLB (Nov 3, 2006)

Only this, my visual inspection.

When Rapmarks and us went to Holiday Hills last month, Cross Creek does not look any different than it did the last time I was by there several months ago.

And that is not very promising.





			
				sunshine said:
			
		

> Is there any new news? Does anyone know exactly what type of unit that you trade into? Is it really a large high end house?
> Looks interesting.


----------



## JLB (Nov 3, 2006)

Sunshine:

Because of a problem with the site, my reply is out of order, as is your post.


----------



## sunshine (Nov 3, 2006)

Is there any new news? Does anyone know exactly what type of unit that you trade into? Is it really a large high end house?
Looks interesting.


----------



## gravityrules (Nov 7, 2006)

My December confirmation is for 5 Bedrooms, Max Occupancy of 14!  It must be a large house and some of the pictures on the website indicate that these are indeed upscale houses.  BTW, this was a Skyauction/RCI week.  I'm getting the picture of a few scattered houses in an otherwise unfinished development ...

Has the real estate bubble started to deflate in Branson yet or is it still going strong?


----------



## JLB (Nov 8, 2006)

Sounds like what little is standing, as you say in the middle of an unfinished development, must be timeshare.  And, yes, they are large and house-like.

The RE market is strong here, and with more options than ever before, jillions of developments.  I wonder where all the buyers are coming from, but they are still coming.

You have to have what people want, which is why I am down on the marginal developments.

If you're looking for something to buy, try this:

http://lakehouse.com/out.php?id=19066&cid=529




			
				gravityrules said:
			
		

> I'm getting the picture of a few scattered houses in an otherwise unfinished development ...
> 
> Has the real estate bubble started to deflate in Branson yet or is it still going strong?


----------



## gravityrules (Jan 8, 2007)

We had a great time in Branson during the week before Christmas.  We stayed in the one house that Cross Creek Resort had open as a timeshare.  This is a luxurious 4500 square foot, 3 level, 4 bedrooms, sleeps 14, professionally furnished and decorated house that backs up to a small rock-lined private lake.  This house and its furnishings are definitely 'high end'.  This house is situated on a street down the hill and behind the Cross Creek Center strip center.  There are 3 other houses along this street; 1 appears to be a model, the other 2 are nearing completion.  The sales office was located in the otherwise empty strip center.  There are presently no resort amenities.  This is about 2 miles east of downtown.  You can see Holiday Hills units across 76 from the strip center.

I did not go to the sales presentation, but talked briefly with a staff member at the sales center.  There was a mention of this house being part of the RCI Registry collection and that annual MFs are $475 for a week.  The resort is being developed by John Epps, who owns the land.  This is a mixed use development.  Many of the residential lots show as being sold.  They plan on doing some smaller 1 BD/2BD timeshare 'cottages' along the lake as well as adding an outdoor pool this summer.  The club-house will wait until the development is further along.


----------



## JLB (Jan 8, 2007)

It was nice to meetcha!  Hope you had fun.  We did.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 21, 2007)

*Cross Creek Resort*

Do they have a 1-4 rule?
.


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 1, 2007)

*Change of Plans*

We have decided to cancel our stay 
at Cross Creek Resort in Branson MO

It is sad to have to give up two (2) weeks
back to back - dates -March 03-17, 2007 
In a brand new Five (5)  Bedroom House 
but the weather is simply too bad for us 
to make the drive.


----------



## JLB (Mar 3, 2007)

Just when Bass Pro has pontoon boats on sale!  Ya coulda pulled one home with you.  



Marty Giggard said:


> We have decided to cancel our stay
> at Cross Creek Resort in Branson MO
> 
> It is sad to have to give up two (2) weeks
> ...


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 11, 2007)

*
Any updates on Cross Creek*
Has anyone stayed here in 2007?


----------



## JLB (Jun 11, 2007)

If you're looking for an update from me, which some have come to expect for all things Branson, I have none.  I have gotten as close as Branson Landing, but since I no longer golf at Holiday Hills I no longer have to go out on 76 HWY east of Taneycomo.

My guess is that it is not much more than it was 6 months ago since it is one of those projects that has sorta been lingering for a long time.

Maybe the next time we go to Famous Dave's we'll go take a look at Cross Creek.


----------



## JLB (Jun 23, 2007)

Today we made it out to check on Cross Creek.

It is, as I speculated, still an unfinished strip mall with four luxury homes behind it, and lots of land, with no sign of any activity whatsoever.

Definitely a project with problems.


----------



## JLB (Jun 23, 2007)

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowTopi...and_John_Epps_timeshare-Branson_Missouri.html


----------



## gravityrules (Jun 28, 2007)

That tripadvisor thread is some tough reading.

JLB, looks like you had this one called early on!  It really was a nice house and I'm glad that we were able to enjoy it for a week.  I don't know how a 4500 square foot luxury house was ever going to fit into the timesharing scene.  I also don't know what business our week there had showing up on SkyAuction, but I was happy to be able to seize the opportunity!


----------



## JLB (Jul 1, 2007)

It's not hard to call this one.

We have a gajillion projects in the works and it's pretty easy to see the ones that have hit a snag.  The further problem is that once that happens, and it is so obvious, it is hard for a developer to get it rolling again.

Anyone out for a drive in the area can see various past projects that got platted out, had a bloom or two, but died before the fruit ripened.  It takes some really deep pockets in those early stages.

Go look at Branson Creek's 7500 acres!  Wonder why their much-touted golf course in still operating out of a temporary clubhouse and the cartbarn is a tent, when millions and millions have been spent of infrastructure?  Most projects I've seen, anywhere, build the fancy clubhouse first, as living proof of what is going to be.  (for those who know, like Westminster near Lehigh, FL, for instance)




gravityrules said:


> JLB, looks like you had this one called early on!


----------



## craftemp (Jul 8, 2007)

I toured this "home" when I was in Branson last summer... It was FANTASTIC !!  It would be a great place to vacation!!


----------



## JLB (Jul 9, 2007)

So, you came to Branson from all the way over to the right, and that is all you have to say about Branson!   



craftemp said:


> I toured this "home" when I was in Branson last summer... It was FANTASTIC !!  It would be a great place to vacation!!


----------



## JLB (Jul 9, 2007)

Sorta off-topic, but shy we were out that way--Cross Creek.

One of the families on our road, who we have always considered to be friends (friendship is pretty flighty here and tends to go the direction of _what are you doing for me now _ ), complained to Planning and Zoning about our boat dock parking.  On the half-mile of our road before our lot, there are only two houses, this family's and another, and they are both complaining.  (FWIW, this past week there have been four boats, about ten vehicles, and about 20 people at the next house after our boatdock lot--and no one but us at our dock!)

This husband and wife work for their son, who is a developer.  So, I called them and they invited me to come see their latest project, on the Parade of Homes.

It was out by Cross Creek, off Saint Street, which is at the top of the hill heading up from Taneycomo.  As we drove to the open house we went by a few well-kept, older homes.  Their road obviously used to end at the beautiful, quiet, peaceful woods, with the stream running through it.

Those woods are now this family's latest project.  Don't you think all that construction traffic, tearing up the woods, and opening that street up permanently is something that upset the ones that were there first?

There is a lot of that around here--rules that are good, but not ones that apply to _me_.


----------



## craftemp (Jul 18, 2007)

Actually,  I loved Branson so much when I visited last year that I will be returning again next month.  I'll be staying for a week at the Fairfield Meadows and am really looking forward to it. 
Thanks for all of the information that you share with the group!
Judy


----------



## gravityrules (Jul 19, 2007)

There's a rather strange looking CrossCreek listing on Ebay now.  Here's the description, which makes no sense to me; what week in THAT HOUSE would be only 29,000 points?  This Ebay seller is out of Branson.  Is this another 'post card company' or is there another explanation?  I've often wondered where all the inventory comes from ...

With this resort in financial straits, isn't that MF at a high risk of increasing?


_Unit Week Number(s) 13, Occurring Annually contained in nit Number(s) Lot 11, of The Cove at Cross Creek

 Converted to 29,000 RCI Points under RCI Member #1-1187202_

http://cgi.ebay.com/TIMESHARE-29-00...ryZ15897QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JLB (Jul 19, 2007)

_The Cove_?  :hysterical:


----------

